# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  صور اغلى سياره في العالم

## زهرة الحنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اليكم صور اغلى سياره في العالم











هذة السيارة أسمها مايباخ قيمتها (2200000 ريال ) مليونين و مائتين ريال ومايباخ تعود الى اسم مخترعها مايباخ داملر وهذه السياره هي الأغلى في العالم  والله اعلم   


 

سلامي
حنين*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*

ربنا .... 

شكرا لزهرة*

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نحنو  في الخدمه*

----------


## bedo_ic

جميله جدا شكرا وتحياتى

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]يا سلام ايه دا
 مين الي هيشتري السيارة دي؟
 او في حد اشتراها ؟[/grade]

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*بيدو فري بيرد 

شكرا علي مروروكم 

وان شاء الله تكون عندكم زيهااا

سلالالالالالالالامي

حنين*

----------


## وردة النيل

هههههههههه ايه ده يا بنتى ده طيب دى تجلها بكام كده عشان اعرف السيوله على عندى هتكفى ولا احسب من البنك ههههههههههه تسلم ايدك تحفه من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله

----------


## n3na3aah

تسلم ايييييييييييدك بس اعتقد ان ديه مش اغلي سياره في العالم في اغلي منها اكييد

----------


## زهرة الحنين

> هههههههههه ايه ده يا بنتى ده طيب دى تجلها بكام كده عشان اعرف السيوله على عندى هتكفى ولا احسب من البنك ههههههههههه تسلم ايدك تحفه من اختك وردة النيل انى احبك فى الله



*احم احم احم احم احم 

اة طيب يا وروووووووود بس مش وسعت شوووويه  

علي العموم منوووووووووورة يا فندم  

في حفظ الله

حنين*

----------


## badry_1986

هى رخيصه اوى كده ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
احبطينى منك لله :: 
على كده لو واحد جابلوه واحده يركنها فى اى جراج دى ؟؟؟
شكرا حنين  ::  واوعى تكونى بتزعلى منى !!!! ::

----------


## asda

مشكورة و بارك الله فيك يا حنين

----------


## MrX48

بلاش تعقيد بقى  احنا كفايه علينا الفيات

----------


## زهرة الحنين

بدري
اسدا
مستر اكس
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي مروركم وسمحوني لو اتعئدتووووووووو

في حفظ الله

حنين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا يازهره على لموضوع نا عارف سعر العربيه بالدولار بس مش عارف بالريال يكون كام بس لو صبرتى شويه اكتبلك شك بالمبلغ كله ماتقلقيش ههههههههههههههه ::$:  
تسلم ايدك

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*اديني مستنيههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا زيزو 

في حفظ الله

حنين*

----------


## كومارو

لا طبعا دي مش اغلى سيارة في( الروز رويز) مش عارف الاسم صح ولا لا 
و دي توصل 3000000 ريال 
 وموجود منها كتير في السعودية خاصة في العاصمة السعودية الرياض 
و ........ و اكثر من يملكها هم الامراء

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*الله يزيدهم كمااااااااااااااااااااااااان وكماااااااااااااان*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> لا طبعا دي مش اغلى سيارة في( الروز رويز) مش عارف الاسم صح ولا لا 
> و دي توصل 3000000 ريال 
>  وموجود منها كتير في السعودية خاصة في العاصمة السعودية الرياض 
> و ........ و اكثر من يملكها هم الامراء


يا اهلا بكومارو

 بس انا عايز اقلك ان المايباخ اغلى من الرولز رويز  على حسب اخر تقييم لسنه 2005 

اغلى 9 سيارات فى العالم لسنه 2005

اتفضل ياجميل

----------


## كومارو

:y:  و الله اللي عارفة الروز رويز اغلى من الماي باخ 57 

المايباخ 62 ده موضوع تاني............. :y:

----------

